

Eternal flame for Steve Jobs - speleding
http://xkcd.com/961/

======
jameswilsterman
Anyone capable of hacking together an actual memorial like this in their
backyard? Shouldn't be too hard, right? Just need the correct amount of angled
air flow to keep the ball turning in place.

